

The Servitude Bubble - zdw
https://medium.com/bad-words/the-servitude-bubble-c9e998c437c6

======
a3n
You know those sucky "flexible schedule" jobs at Best Buy and your favorite
national chain grocery? Those jobs where you can't even piece together a
second or third job, because you'll quickly have to decide which job you keep
when two call you in?

That's what I think the sharing economy is trying to be. "I want you to serve
me, _now_ , but _only_ now.

